# Where to Purchase Loose Tenons



## NedG (Jan 24, 2012)

I have been making loose tenons but is time consuming and not always easy to produce a lot of tenons of a consistent thickness. Does anyone know of a source for buying pre-made tenons.? I see Festoon sells metric sized tenons for their equipment, but I'd like to find some in 1/4", 3/8", etc. Thanks very much. Ned


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Here's some....


----------



## NedG (Jan 24, 2012)

Fred: Thanks. Just what I was looking for. I should have guessed Lee Valley would have them. Ned


----------

